# Mahindra 2816



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Will the 2816 pick up a normal size round bale of hay? Anything else I need to know about them?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello greensuperduty,

A Mahindra 2816 weighs about 2400-2500 lbs. A bit light to handle round bales. If it has a loader up front, you can fill the bucket to keep the front end down with a round bale on the lift. Or put weights up front. 

I'd look for a bigger tractor.


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

I need the front end loader to be able to pick up a bale. They only weigh between 700-1000 pounds. I would think it could handle that with a bush hog on the back.


----------

